# [SOLVED] Android Market downloads not installing



## Tattooddood (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi guys,
I've had my SE Xperia X8 for about a month. It was one of those phone company deals, "sign up for a two year contract and get this cool phone for free". I had to upgrade it to 2.1 right away, sadly, it isn't upgradable to 2.2 or higher.

Every time I try a download from the market, the download never seems to finish. When I look into the downloads tab in the Market app I see everything I've tried to download. All of the progress bars are at what seems to be the 100% mark, but they are still 'in motion' I guess you could call it. And they never install. Only one time did I get anything to install; I was in a place that had broadband WiFi and was able to install three apps. Unfortunately that place is far from home and thus not practical. I am frequently in slow speed WiFi areas which do not work.

I've been told to clear the cache in the AM app, but it isn't listed in my Manage Applications folder. 

I have a new Android phone but I can't use it as an Android phone. Can someone suggest something that might help me out?

Thanks, 

Ron


----------



## Tattooddood (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Android Market downloads not installing*

No one has any idea about my problem? This well and truly sucks!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Android Market downloads not installing*

I don't usually use android but I have ran into problem in the past where D/L from the market seem to hang.

I ran into this problem because my phone kept changing signals.

From edge-3g-HSPA(2g-3g-4g) because I get all signals at my house but my phone can't decide what is "best".

I resolved this by disabling some of the network options to force it onto one signal. I was also able to solve this by finding a place with better coverage.

Perhaps one of our native android users can provide a better solution.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Android Market downloads not installing*

Clearing the cache may help. It's also possible you are just in a weak signal area.

To get the Android Market to show in Manage Applications - When you are in Manage Applications, go Menu > Filter > Show All. Then you should see the Market in your application list.


----------



## Tattooddood (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Android Market downloads not installing*

I finally figured it out. I just re-installed the 2.1 upgrade and all was well. The installation must have gone wrong the first time. 

Got a nasty surprise yesterday, when my statement for the first month got here. All of those attempts to get the downloads to install screwed me. They may not have installed, but they still counted as data. $200 worth of mobile data in one month... and I couldn't use any of it. Man, that's the ****s!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Android Market downloads not installing*

You pay by the megabyte? You don't have an unlimited plan or a tiered plan? Who is your service through?


----------



## Tattooddood (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Android Market downloads not installing*

This is New Zealand my friend. There isn't as much competition for internet service here as there is in, say... well, anywhere else. I got the phone for free for taking a two year contract with Telstra, so it could be worse.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Android Market downloads not installing*

How much is it per megabyte?


----------



## Tattooddood (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Android Market downloads not installing*

50 cents per MB.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Android Market downloads not installing*

That's not terrible. On Verizon Wireless, if you go over your limit, it's $1.99 a MB.


----------

